

The OpenBSD Foundation 2015 Fundraising Campaign - lasfjlasflsadjf
http://www.openbsdfoundation.org/campaign2015.html

======
MrUnderhill
I have the impression that many OpenSSH users are unaware of its OpenBSD
relationship, and so perhaps less likely to take note of the fundraisers. If
it hadn't been for the extra publicity last year, I'd probably still not know.

So for anyone like me: These are the guys behind OpenSSH too, get your wallet
out ;)

~~~
_kungfu_
Also, you forgot OpenSSL! :)

~~~
erhardm
OpenSSL is not the work of the OpenBSD team. They work on LibreSSL[0] which is
a fork of OpenSSL.

[0] [http://www.libressl.org/](http://www.libressl.org/)

------
brunoqc
I need to find a nice and cheap fanless mini computer to use OpenBSD again. I
wish there was usb support on that octeon model.

~~~
throwaway2048
take a look at these things:
[http://www.pcengines.ch/apu.htm](http://www.pcengines.ch/apu.htm)

reasonably cheap X86 boards with 3x gigabit ports that run OpenBSD
wonderfully.

~~~
ComputerGuru
Be careful, I'm pretty sure that doesn't do AES NI which is something you're
going to desperately need if you plan on doing VPN.

~~~
detaro
It still does >100 MBit/s VPNs from what I've read, so yes, it would be
helpful sometimes, but is not entirely necessary for many usecases.

